

Why It's Time To Get Good At Functional Programming - craigbellot
http://www.ddj.com/development-tools/212201710

======
Retric
I have written a lot of XSL code which seems to be a pure functional language.
(Can't change values once assigned, but you can do math an call functions
etc.) I wonder how many other domain specific languages are functional?

~~~
cx01
I think Microsoft Excel would be the most common example.

~~~
eru
If you do not use Macros. And spreadsheets are a cumbersome form of
computation.

~~~
jefffoster
On the contrary, spreadsheets are a cool model of computation. They're live -
you can update the value of any variable (cell) and all the other references
update automatically. It's a dataflow model.

See, for example, the Cells project at <http://common-lisp.net/project/cells/>

~~~
eru
Cool and cumbersome do not contradict each other.

